# Mossy Head Bait Company



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Spoke with Gil Price a couple of days ago who had just returned from a trip to the Tennessee River in N. Alabama where he tested a proto type catfish bait wrap. He reported very good success and will have the wrap on the market in the future. Also, he will be posting a video on the trip after editing, etc. The wrap was developed primarily for sheepshead fishing, but he's moving into the catfish field. There are several videos on his website and one down at the bottom on catfish. 

www.wrapfishingsystem.com


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Update:*

Just stumbled across this new video on Gil's Wheel Dam trip last week testing a new wrap for catfish fishing. Very interesting results.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I just ordered some Bait Saver hooks online. Looks like they will hold any bait from cut bait to chicken livers.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I just ordered some Bait Saver hooks online. Looks like they will hold any bait from cut bait to chicken livers.[/QUOTE
> 
> The wraps tested at Wheeler are not listed yet on the website. I believe they are something like 1 1/2 by 3 in. long. I have the 3/4 by 1 1/2 and they might be a little small for cats...not sure yet as have used them only once and the bite was almost nil at the time.
> Boat still in shop but I should get it by Friday....so will back on the river to give the wraps a good trial.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Got the Bait Saver hooks today. Made up 10 bush hooks using them. Put a chicken liver on one and I don't think a fish will pull it off the hook.


----------

